# Preliminary Arrow Rest Alignment



## ETheiss (Apr 30, 2010)

I’m new to this site and starting to get back into Archery after a 6-year hiatus and need some advice as I progress.
In the past I always had my Bow setup by some else and now feel instead of just being a driver I want to get more into the mechanics so to speak. So questions for the people in the know will pop up time to time and would appreciate their help.

As I’m approaching paper tuning I wanted to get my arrow rest lined up reasonable close. Now I’ve read the Easton Tuning Guide and their method of a dimensional layout on the limbs for approach. Not feeling comfortable with this approach I decided to try another method. The Bow was placed in the horizontal position and leveled with a small level placed across the point where the limb meets the riser. Then an arrow was knocked so that it just hung down freely in front of my rest. Once it stopped moving I then centered the rest to the arrow.

Being new to this I thought checking with the people in know if they consider this a viable method or are there any surprises doing it this way?

Hope you’ll help a new comer get educated. 

Thanks in advance to any helpful comments provided.

Ed


----------



## BlacktailKiller (Feb 14, 2010)

*Interesting*

There is no reason that method wouldnt give you a great starting point for rest alignment. I love seeing how different people come up with creative solutions to challenges, the different ways of doing things are one of the main reasons I folllow many of these threads. Your method should get you closer to YOUR bows centershot than an arbitrary measurement that would not take manufacturing differences into account. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## ETheiss (Apr 30, 2010)

BlacktailKiller

Thanks for taking the time to reply and your reply does put my mind more at ease.
As the eyes are not what they used to be and being new to this I just felt using this approach would be a more beneficial starting point for me anyways.

Maybe a little while yet before I get into shooting, as I’m waiting for some orders but will report results of my approach. 


Ed


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Bare shaft tuning.*

Your method is a great starting point. The bow being level is the key..

Then, you can bare shaft tune to fine tune the rest height or nocking point position. Rear of arrow high or low as it leaves the bow is nock/rest issue. Left/right kick is centershot (rest left and right) Start at about 5 yards, as any further may lose arrows! Then work your way back..

I think you will be very pleased with how easy bare shaft tuning is, and how sweet it makes regular arrows fly.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ETheiss (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim46OK

Your reply does help a lot. 
Going by a written guideline and following the experience of people in the know is a big difference in my book.
Start point will be 5-yds with bare shaft.

My Thanks for your helpful reply.



Ed


----------

